# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  الله يحفظ لنا خشومنا ,’ :(

## ورده محمديه

الله يحفظ لنا خشومنا ,’ :(
*_
::


{ ْ ~ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ~ ْْْْ }

الســــــلامٌ عليكم

وشلونكم عساكم بخير..

المهــــــــــــــــم 
نبدا في موضوعنا.


شوفوا هالطفل  وشوفوا النقاط الثلاث 
اللي بخشمه ..
وش تتوقعون تكون؟
شوفوه هو ماشر عليهم..





7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7



آآآآآآآآآآآآآيييييي..
ياااااااااخشميه.

وش رايكم قولوا لي 

_
::*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وعليكم السلام رحمة الله وبركاته  أختي ورده محمديه*


*يخخخخخ ايش اقولك ِ  [IMG]http://anoon18.***********/smilies/yuk.gif[/IMG]*

*الصور ... يخخخ ... المنظر بشع جد ومخيف*

*الأطفال بحاجه للإنتباه إليهم وعدم تركهم لوحدهم*

*فمن طبيعتهم اللهو والعبث بكل ما يقع تحت أيديهم*

*عن جد حسيت كأنني أبستفرغ  [IMG]http://lady7teen.***********/smileys/vomit-smiley-007.gif[/IMG]*

*الله يحفظنا ويحفظك ِ من كل مكروه* 

*تسلمي على الموضوع* 

*يصلح نخوف فيه الصغار  لغرض التحذير* *مدري امكن  هاهاها*

*مشكوره* 

*تقبلوا مروري*

----------


## سحابة نور

للاسف ما طلعت الصورة عندي كان ودي اشوفها

يسلمووو


تحياتي

----------


## حسسينو

تسلمي اختي موضوع جميل 

لاطفال احباب الله 

ويجب ان تحدر الامهات جيداً على اطفالهم

وابعاد الاشياء الحاده من متناول يدهم

تسلمي مرة اخرى لاعدما جديدك

سهلات

----------


## khozam

يا الله 
حرام الي صاب هالجاهل

الله يحفظ اولادنا من كل شر وسوء

يسلموووووو

على الصور

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

وعليكم السلام  عن جد؟؟ بدون تعليق00000 ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ورده

----------


## ورده محمديه

_انـــــــــــــــين_
_ســـــحابة نور_
_حســـــــــــــسينو_
_الــــــــــــــــحبيب44_ 
_اشكر مروركم العطر_ 
_ونورتو صفحتي_
_لا عدمت هالطله_ 
_دمتم بحفظ الباري ورعايته_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> وعليكم السلام عن جد؟؟ بدون تعليق00000 ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ورده



 

نورت صفحتي بوجودش العطر   ولا عدمتك 
اسف خيوه مره ثانيه ولا تاخدي بخاطرش علي
((شكلش بعدش زعلانه))

----------


## king of love

تسلمي اختي موضوع جميل

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

ياعلي ياعلي
عورني قلبي

----------


## ورده محمديه

_مشكورين على الطلهـ_
_والله يحفظكم من كل مكروهـ_


_ولا خلا ولا عدم_
_تحياتي الحارهـ_

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

علي إمامي 
الله يعافيه ما يشوف شر 

بس بجد صورة اتعور القلب آآآآآآآآآآآآآآح 

الله يعينه 

يسلمو 
والله يحفظ لنا خشومنا خخخ

----------


## جـــــــــوري

جتني قشعريره
يادافع البلا
الله يعينه
يسلموو على الطرح الغير شكل

----------


## ورده محمديه

_عواميهـ وصفوانيهـ_
_جوري_

_منوريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن_ 
_والله يكفيكم الشر_ 
_ودمتم متواصلين معي_
_تحياتي الحارهـ_

----------


## همس الصمت

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي
خشمي يعورني
بس شفت الصور
حسيت جسمي مدري كيف صار
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي يعور ..
يعطيك العافية ورده على الالم ..
آآآآآآآآآآآي ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييع





يمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ورده محمديه

_منورهـ حبابهـ_
_لا خلا ولا عدم_
_تحياتــــــــــــــ وردة ـــــــــي_

----------


## روحانيات

اااااااااااه

يسلمووو عالصور


ياعلي اتخوف....

----------


## Malamh Cute

*استغفر الله شكله مرهـ*

*وردة محمديه يعطيك ألف عافيه ع الطرح*

*ماانحرم جديدك*

*سلامي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*روحانيات* 
*انسه كرزه*

*منورين* 
*ولا خلا ولا عدم*
*تحياتي الحارهـ*

----------


## همسة ألم

ياعلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي 
شفت الصوره مره وخلاص ماابغى أشوفه مره ثانيه 
عورت قلبي .........
يسلموووووووو

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشكوره خيتي هموسهـ على المرور*
*وسلامة قلبش حبابه* 
*ولا خلا ولا عدم*
*تحياتي*

----------

